# When Is Central Park Medical College's Last Date For Form Submission??



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Are they still accepting forms? Their website mentions no last date yet :/


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

zara13 said:


> Are they still accepting forms? Their website mentions no last date yet :/


Contact via admin's helpline no.s


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

i tried ALL THEIR NUMBERS! they don't attend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:
when is the last date to submit forms ?!


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

i applied there and yesterday gave my interview i think .they are filling there seats slowly slowly if u want to go there apply as soon as possible

- - - Updated - - -

@anas90_.......u are a student there and can give better information about the college...i gave interview and got selected and they told me to submit fee at 21.my parents want me to study there..now i'm confused.may b your info help me to clearify my confusion_


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

duckling said:


> i applied there and yesterday gave my interview i think .they are filling there seats slowly slowly if u want to go there apply as soon as possible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @anas90_.......u are a student there and can give better information about the college...i gave interview and got selected and they told me to submit fee at 21.my parents want me to study there..now i'm confused.may b your info help me to clearify my confusion_


if u can't make to colleges better than CPMC, then definitely its the best option for u.

consult my thread 'Ranking of Private medical colleges' in this regard.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

What fee structure youhave submitted in Central park?


duckling said:


> i applied there and yesterday gave my interview i think .they are filling there seats slowly slowly if u want to go there apply as soon as possible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @anas90_.......u are a student there and can give better information about the college...i gave interview and got selected and they told me to submit fee at 21.my parents want me to study there..now i'm confused.may b your info help me to clearify my confusion_


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea please tell us the fee structure,?


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

it is 878500 including hostel and wdout hostel it is 700500


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

This fee is even less than shalamar and FMH .. and may be LMDC


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

yp it is


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

duckling said:


> i applied there and yesterday gave my interview i think .they are filling there seats slowly slowly if u want to go there apply as soon as possible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @anas90_.......u are a student there and can give better information about the college...i gave interview and got selected and they told me to submit fee at 21.my parents want me to study there..now i'm confused.may b your info help me to clearify my confusion_



They told you to submit fee by 21st October or November? I thought they can't take fee until the goverment institutes put up their lists!

- - - Updated - - -



jiasajid said:


> i tried ALL THEIR NUMBERS! they don't attend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:
> when is the last date to submit forms ?!


Last date is not annouced yet. They will advertise it in some time. Still are taking forms.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

They seem to be going against PMDC like last year. You guys might want to be cautious about that. 
Also, I think Shalamar is charging less then that this year 

I mean long term, not first year


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

are all private med colleges that expensive now? :/
LAST YEAR THEIR FEES WERE LIKE 6 LAC AND NOW...


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

@zara13...no they told me to submit fee at 21 october.....i think my agg. is not that bad so i wana take chance for fmh lmdc and also for sharif....lets see what will happen with all of us


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

So you won't pay Central's fee? Does Central gives the option to pay the fee later when they put the merit lists up?


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

no they dnt...they give me date to submit fee....i think i will miss the cpmc chance


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

duckling said:


> no they dnt...they give me date to submit fee....i think i will miss the cpmc chance


 be brave... dont worry you have still a lot of chance .... you will be in a good medical this year... just wait and watch your luck ...


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

thankx.....


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats kind of unfair don't you think :/ I mean CPMC is asking for fee too early. The rest of the colleges haven't even put up their merit lists yet!


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

what did they ask you in interview? I have mine on 8th of november #stressed


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

ar2013 said:


> what did they ask you in interview? I have mine on 8th of november #stressed


Don't be. Just relax, they ask pretty basic stuff and have a friendly vibe. Be confident and answer sensibly. Good Luck!


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Have u visited Cpmc? 
How's it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Amish_01 said:


> Have u visited Cpmc?
> How's it?


Google it..
Ull hav a near visit urself..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Google it..
> Ull hav a near visit urself..


I've visited it but Crypt is right. I couldn't go to AMDC, so I just googled the images and felt I almost saw the place


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then to submit the fee, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later 







I don't know what went wrong with me today I have never been this nervous in my life, I have given a lot of interviews in my life before but it never happened like today.


----------

